# Halloween Cards Have Been Sent! And my Progress so far.



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

Angelique I dont understand how your not finding ice trays cookie cutters, pumpkin sting lights and bakeware l've seen it in lombards the paper people stores and also in $1 and $2 stores,,,,and l got a carving pumpkin from Coles supermarket for $12.......also Kmart has candy bags made from felt and also candy and as well as marshmallow lollipops... L picked up a halloween cookie cutter set from Lombards


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.hotdollar.com.au/Content_Common/pg-Halloween.seo


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

Lombards ...

http://www.lombard.com.au/store/listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=220

Dollar King

http://www.hotdollar.com.au/Content_...-Halloween.seo


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey lyrical,
I didn't know Lombards had an online store or stocked Halloween items...wow, thanks for the tip. We don't have Dollar King or Hot Dollar here in South Australia as far as I know and the website says. I've got a couple of cookie cutters from past years, got them from ebay individually but was hoping the stores may release Halloween sets  And I got colour changing pumpkin lights but was searching for the orange ones but I'm going to make my own now 

I'll definitely go into Coles and check again if they have out their pumpkins, $12 is an excellent price. I'm impressed with Coles range this year, they have heaps even items in the bakery section according to their latest catalogue!

I went into Kmart a couple days or so ago and our local one had nothing not even a themed packet of lollies. They had all their aisles of Christmas then nothing so I asked someone and they just told me there's nothing yet. But they had some candy in their latest catalogue (released yesterday) so I'm going to go check them out again 

So far the stores I've checked out personally Browse In, Getta Bargain, Sam's Warehouse, Big W, Woolworths, Foodland, Newsagency/Post Office, Partyworld, Spend a Penny, Cheap as Chips, Spotlight, Sparties, Riot Art and Craft, Coles, The Reject Shop, Toys R Us, Alley's Lane which all had Halloween stock.

Then Target, Kmart, Darell Lea, Harris Scarfe and Drake which didn't have Halloween items at the time. 

And I've rang Lincraft, Blackebys, Starlight Warehouse, Krazy Kapers, Costume Theatre Shop, Ned's, Dusk, Adelaide City Discounts (both King William and Grenfell street stores), Cunninghams which all supposedly now have Halloween stock in.

And I rang up Myers and the Hong Kong Discounts Store who told me they didn't have any Halloween stock. 

angelique_nm


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

l got my cookie cutters form Lombards as a set .....Coles here in melbourne has had halloween stock for bout 3 wks... Their skeleton candles are awesome there is holes in the skull through to the eye sockets and when you light the candle its red inside and the melted wax leaks into the holes and comes out the eyes and it looks like it's bleeding.










And Kmart has had stock for a couple of weeks


----------



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello are we doing Halloween Cards this year-It was great last year and now i am in the US ! Please let me know


----------

